# Looking for a guide in the U.P.



## deadbuck82 (May 29, 2011)

Me and my father both have 5 points we are looking to bear hunt this fall can any of you give us some edvice on a good guide to go threw. I called a couple and they want $1000 and we are looking for something a little cheaper we would make our own food and find a place to stay. I relize we only have a couple days to put in for the tag. thank you


----------



## LJA (Aug 30, 2000)

In the Newberry unit, I can recommend Camerons. They had several baits ready (and being used) for us and I shot my first bear with them. Search on here for their name. Here's the website with contact info
www.ccameron.biz
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KEN KUNNEN (Sep 20, 2008)

Hello!,
i have taken 2 bears home with the camerons. Last year i passed on a bear, and had a shooter on the bait while i was out haveing breakfast..camerons are great people !!!!!


----------



## rein1 (Jun 30, 2008)

i suggest blue road bucks the best guide in the up...


----------



## skidz (May 10, 2007)

I cant find anything out about Blue Road Bucks---No website and the only phone number I could find appears to be disconnected.

Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## perch321 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hello Skidz, I sent you a p.m. with his contact iformation.He had a couple hunter's that did not draw tags'


----------



## skidz (May 10, 2007)

Thanks Perch---got it!!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Hank and his family at Blue Road Bucks is a top notch guide service and you will not find better folks!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

$1000 seems to be about average. The guide has to put in alot of work and I am sure that they want their moneys worth. I can think of many easier ways to make $1000. It is totally up to you to find the best guide in that price range. Any less any you will be getting a cut rate guide and a cut rate hunt. Hire a good guide who can put you on bears and you will get your moneys worth.On the other hand you can go out without the help of a guide. There are lots of bears in the UP, but they can hide pretty well.


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

anyone can say they are a guide, make sure they are registered with the state, then mabey a website? those 2 things are big in my eyes. then look at price!


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

thunder river outfitters said:


> anyone can say they are a guide, make sure they are registered with the state, then mabey a website? those 2 things are big in my eyes. then look at price!


A free land use permit and a $20 website doesnt make much difference regarding their abilities. I wouldnt base a decision on price either.


----------



## B&B guide service (Jun 29, 2011)

Stu_pidasso said:


> talk to the person get there number and call them go visit them that be the best way. get a lot from a person by talking to them.


 Thats the truth, people shouldnt judge people by how they sound on the computer. get their number and call them. you'll be way more satified doing it that way.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Can outfitters still guide on CFR lands?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

kingfisher 11 said:


> Can outfitters still guide on CFR lands?


Not without written permission, same with baiting. And paying hunters would be wise to check for permission and a land use permit if their using public land. If they dont have it you might lose your hunt and you money.


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

It is my understanding that Land in the Commerical forest act are off limits for guiding for hire of any kind PERIOD.


----------



## southern gent (Oct 12, 2007)

B&B guide service said:


> Thats the truth, people shouldnt judge people by how they sound on the computer. get their number and call them. you'll be way more satified doing it that way.


That kinda goes without saying. I do believe TRO knows that. He is just taking it a step further. No price is not everything. but does throw up flags.

I have a tag for the newberry unit and did speak with "b&b guide service" on the phone. i would like to see pictures of the bait site that you had 19 different bears coming to it!


----------



## southern gent (Oct 12, 2007)

swampbuck said:


> A free land use permit and a $20 website doesnt make much difference regarding their abilities. I wouldnt base a decision on price either.


I WOULDNT EITHER, but anyone can throw an add in "woods&waters and talk a good game.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Swampbuck, just a little head's up about guiding on CF lands in Michigan. It is prohibited. On the back page of the 2011 Michigan Bear Hunting Digest (regulation booklet) there is a paragraph with the heading "Commercial Forest (CF)Lands...it reads: commercial activity on CF lands is not allowed for any purpose other than forestry or oil and gas extraction. And I have a letter from the Attorney General specifically stating "commercial bear baiting on CF land is a prohibited activity."

To me this is a blessing. At least there is one place allowing public access where sportsmen do not have to compete with the large commercial baiting operations, or the big dog crews commercializing on the other lands open to public hunting. 

While on this subject...Richard P. Smith's recent Woods-N-Waters News article on guiding in Michigan states last year MDNR gave out 157 free state land use permits for guiding on state land. Along with the 156 who have permits under their name, there are also employees who are allowed to maintain an additional 12 bait sites on state land. And they are allowed to pile in any place they choose. For those sportsmen who hunt on their own...you better hope you do not unknowingly set up where these commercial operations have staked their claim because you will be competing with them for the resource. These operations are selling exclusive use of every bait site they set-up as well as its surrounding area....and exclusive use is what the customer expects. This is an ongoing conflict and MDNR has made it even worse by allowing uncontrolled commercializing.


----------



## stagliano (Nov 10, 2006)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> While on this subject...Richard P. Smith's recent Woods-N-Waters News article on guiding in Michigan states last year MDNR gave out 157 free state land use permits for guiding on state land. Along with the 156 who have permits under their name, there are also employees who are allowed to maintain an additional 12 bait sites on state land. And they are allowed to pile in any place they choose. For those sportsmen who hunt on their own...you better hope you do not unknowingly set up where these commercial operations have staked their claim because you will be competing with them for the resource. These operations are selling exclusive use of every bait site they set-up as well as its surrounding area....and exclusive use is what the customer expects. This is an ongoing conflict and MDNR has made it even worse by allowing uncontrolled commercializing.


I agree with you that there will probably be conflict between commercial users and recreational users. What do you think is the solution?


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Stagliano, there has been a ton of recommendations on proposed regulations forwarded to MDNR's Harold Herta and Brenda Mikula. It has been 2 years and still know regulations. 

Several recommendations are: ID tags at bait sites to help ensure guides do not exceed the legal number of bait sites allowed. Assign areas for guides to operate in and prevent a commercial take-over of an area. Require commercial bait sites to be at least 2 gps miles apart to prevent mass concentrated baiting. No more than 2 helpers on a guided hunt over dogs. Any guide (over bait or with dogs) found to be guiding on CF land should be prohibited from guiding on state land for 3 years. Limit the amount of bait to 5 gallons to help prevent concentrating of bears. Prohibit convicted felons, and violent offenders from being granted a state land use permit for guiding. Require either a driver's license number, or a federal tax ID for all guiding businesses operating on state land. Ensure guides are Michigan residents by screening state tax records from the previous year.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I am not using a guide. My thougths are, I would look for an area where I don't have to worry about competition from guides.

I think most hunters in general will not move in on another. I know there is always the low life looking for easy pickings. Can't avoid that, but not all hunters are bad.

The relative I talked with about running dogs told me this. Not him, nor any of his friends will ever set a dog off on another persons bait. He said if we see ribbons in the trees or on a trail we move on.


----------



## boostfan (Feb 7, 2011)

Just curious, I started getting points this year so I can maybe give it a shot in a few years. What all would you expect to get for $1000? How many days, lodging, tree stand ect.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

boostfan said:


> Just curious, I started getting points this year so I can maybe give it a shot in a few years. What all would you expect to get for $1000? How many days, lodging, tree stand ect.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


hard to say in a few years, $1000 doesnt really get ya much right now, most guys charge that for just the hunt.
i would have to say if the regulations go through, $1000 isnt going to get ya anything.
it will cost guys more just to have insurance for bear season. i cant imagine what its going to be like then.
i kinda did some guestimating a month ago, if it does go through and gas keep raising...ill be around $15-1600 for just a hunt. it really does stink, because its the hunter who will get the brunt of it.


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Stagliano, there has been a ton of recommendations on proposed regulations forwarded to MDNR's Harold Herta and Brenda Mikula. It has been 2 years and still know regulations.
> 
> Several recommendations are: ID tags at bait sites to help ensure guides do not exceed the legal number of bait sites allowed. Assign areas for guides to operate in and prevent a commercial take-over of an area. Require commercial bait sites to be at least 2 gps miles apart to prevent mass concentrated baiting. No more than 2 helpers on a guided hunt over dogs. Any guide (over bait or with dogs) found to be guiding on CF land should be prohibited from guiding on state land for 3 years. Limit the amount of bait to 5 gallons to help prevent concentrating of bears. Prohibit convicted felons, and violent offenders from being granted a state land use permit for guiding. Require either a driver's license number, or a federal tax ID for all guiding businesses operating on state land. Ensure guides are Michigan residents by screening state tax records from the previous year.


i really do wish they would do something, but then again no matter what they do there will allways be issues with that , this and others. kinda stinks.


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I am not using a guide. My thougths are, I would look for an area where I don't have to worry about competition from guides.
> 
> I think most hunters in general will not move in on another. I know there is always the low life looking for easy pickings. Can't avoid that, but not all hunters are bad.
> 
> The relative I talked with about running dogs told me this. Not him, nor any of his friends will ever set a dog off on another persons bait. He said if we see ribbons in the trees or on a trail we move on.


as much i would like to believe that hunters wouldnt set up close to you, and i will say i wouldnt , there are people that dont scout the area and "just" set up with out knowing.
thats great that your freinds/relative dont set out their dogs on someone elses baits. i do believe most the issues do stem from out-of-state dog runners that come up from indiana, kentuckey and tennessee...ect... these guys are everywhere come september, kinda like flies on cow pies..lol


----------



## B&B guide service (Jun 29, 2011)

southern gent said:


> That kinda goes without saying. I do believe TRO knows that. He is just taking it a step further. No price is not everything. but does throw up flags.
> 
> I have a tag for the newberry unit and did speak with "b&b guide service" on the phone. i would like to see pictures of the bait site that you had 19 different bears coming to it!


 it wasnt 19 bears on the bait site it was 9. and the hunter that we had on that bait last season had the bears on his trail camera. so we dont have the pictures, but im sure i can give him a call and get them for you if you dont believe me.


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

B&B guide service said:


> it wasnt 19 bears on the bait site it was 9. and the hunter that we had on that bait last season had the bears on his trail camera. so we dont have the pictures, but im sure i can give him a call and get them for you if you dont believe me.


pay no attention to him b&b, you will soon realize that some ( not all ) people on here love to screw with guides and outfitters. just let it go.


----------



## B&B guide service (Jun 29, 2011)

thunder river outfitters said:


> pay no attention to him b&b, you will soon realize that some ( not all ) people on here love to screw with guides and outfitters. just let it go.


your right about that. someone on this site messed with our bussiness two years ago and we had to get the law involved. it real gets anoying.


----------



## DJsTreeHouse (Jul 29, 2011)

Does anyone know of any guides with openings in Baraga?


----------

